# using an expander/compression plug in an aluminum steerer?



## longcoolmother (Apr 5, 2007)

has/does anyone do this? Is it safe? will it grip tightly enough? I would assume yes, since the stem is there and would likely act as the main clamp anyhow. Then again, it seems the alu steerer might have a lot less friction than a CF one.

reason Im asking is that long story short, Im in the process of switching from a carbon steerer fork to an aluminum steerer one. I have an expander already, and I'd rather not spend additional $$$ to get a star nut setter.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

never tried that. i suppose it might work, but not as well as a star nut. go ahead and get one from your LBS, i bought one a few years ago from mine and it was only $2.....certainly not a bank-breaker....

have fun,
aaron


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*try it..*

The ID of an aluminum steerer is slightly larger than a carbon one. The plug may not expand enough. The simple way to find out is to try it. It only has to have enough resistance to adjust the headet bearings. After that, the stem clamp does the job of holding things in place.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

If it fits, it will work. Like C-50 said, just try it. It doesn't really have anything to do with "friction." ...Ostensibly, yes, but there just has to be sufficient pressure between the plug and the inside of the steerer walls. You're not going to screw anything up by just trying it, so go do it!

Also, you don't _need_ a star-nut setter... And if you're friends with your LBS, they should do this for peanuts.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

longcoolmother said:


> I'd rather not spend additional $$$ to get a star nut setter.


When I got my first threadless frame/fork (steel, 1-1/8, BTW) I didn't have anything to set the nut with. So I looked around--holy mackeral! I had an old Octalink BB spindle on the bench, from a bike a fixed for a friend. That and a hammer did the job nicely. I'd guess you could use a large phillips screwdriver as well.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Sure, it will work. I used the plug that came with my Easton fork, and it works just fine. I've never cared for star nuts.


----------



## longcoolmother (Apr 5, 2007)

thanks to everyone who replied. I'll give it a shot and see if things work out!


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I've got Easton EC70 forks with an expander in them, and it works fine. I can't remember the brand of it, but I can tell you my Weyless one was crap and I couldnt make that work ... but that was more a poor design of the expander.

I used one as I was keeping the steerer a little long, and possibly wanting to sorten it later.


----------

